# Huawei E1732 3G usb modem Data Card



## rakesh_karki (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi !

I want to buy usb modem data card which runs by all 2g/3g sim card. I have heard about Huawei E1732 3G usb modem Data Card. Kindly suggest me will it be fine. I would like to use 98 Rs/Monthly 2GB Airtel Plan Delhi, can i use this plan in this date card.

Thanks 

Rakesh Singh


----------



## vkattunga (Aug 13, 2012)

go with it good speed if near to the tower... reaches upto 7mbps also .


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 13, 2012)

Beetel MF190, supports every SIM you throw at it. But USSD code is not supported by the official Beetel Manager.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 14, 2012)

Micromax 353G for 1.65k is good option too.


----------

